# Handbags/Purses - every day use & weekends



## Amethyst (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm sure a lot of people here have more than one purse or handbag.

*How often do you switch?* I tend to use the same one (a shoulder tote)for work from Monday to Friday and then on the weekends, I switch to one of my more funkier/fun purses, that's more casual. I tend to carry a lot of stuff so I don't really use a clutch, or small bag. Its mostly always a larger one.


----------



## yazzy (Nov 3, 2005)

*I tend to use the same one all week &amp; switch to something smaller &amp; cuter on the weekend. *

The one I use most is more utilitarian &amp; I carry more 'junk' in it.

The cuter ones I do to go with my mood or outfit. They are smaller &amp; I probably switch 2-3 times a week.

yazzy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girl_geek (Nov 3, 2005)

I switch anywhere from 1-3 times a week .... I have a black purse and a brown one which is normally all I use, so I carry the black purse when I wear my black boots, and the brown when I wear brown shoes -- I am too traditional and want my purse and shoes to match, lol

However, I do have a bright turquoise purse I carry on occasion for fun (and no, I don't wear turquoise shoes with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I also have a more traditional (less trendy) black purse I've using for all my job interviews lately!

As for going out on the weekends .... well the only going out I do during the school year is for church! But even when we do go out, I follow the same rules, matching my shoes or the turquoise purse for fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

All my purses are about the same size (about a medium size) so I can always carry all my junk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## phoenix461 (Nov 3, 2005)

As a NYer, I have a huge tote (actually my gym bag) that I could just put holes in, put my feet through the holes and walk around. No one would say a thing - it's quite normal here LOL!. I literally carry everything but the kitchen sink. I only use small purses (well okay - mid size purses) over the weekends or when I am going out.


----------



## girl_geek (Nov 3, 2005)

What? People _wear_ tote bags in NY? Or are you joking?


----------



## Cirean (Nov 3, 2005)

Wow, I only have 2 purses. One camel colored one that I love. I use this one everyday. I also have a big orange one (yes orange lol) that I use when I need to bring lots of stuff. It has pockets for cell phone, PDA on the outside and tons of room on the inside if I'm totting around an umbrella, camera, magazines, etc.

I would like to have more but never see anything I like.


----------



## Jen (Nov 3, 2005)

I usually only carry 1 purse through the week/weekend. It is a large tote. I buy a new one early, early spring and another new one in the fall.


----------



## devinjhans (Nov 3, 2005)

I usually wear the same purse unless I'm going out to party and then I switch up or I will switch between black and brown.


----------



## phoenix461 (Nov 3, 2005)

LMAO - nothing is weird here in NYC. If u can't find it here, u won't find it anywhere. Just joking - people don't "wear" tote bags - my gym bag is pretty big when u consider how petite I am so I literally can wear the bag LOL!


----------



## girl_geek (Nov 3, 2005)

lol, good, I was having some strange mental images of people walking around wearing tote bags! :icon_eek:


----------



## phoenix461 (Nov 3, 2005)

GirlGeek - I have tears rolling down my cheeks. Seriously - ask Amethyst, nothing is strange here in NYC. Sometimes I have to pinch myself and shake my head. U must visit to see for urself!


----------



## Amethyst (Nov 3, 2005)

Its true! Its true! LMAO

Seriously, I give suspicious looks at some commuters that carry tiny purses. We carry the entire duplicate contents of our home in our purses - LOL (almost)

My work tote has all these little pockets so its convenient for me to whip out my keys, metrocard, office building I.D. at any time. On the weekends, my fun purse is something I dump everything into. When I was younger and used to go dancing at nightclubs, it would be major trauma to decide which teensy little purse to bring because you wouldn't want to have someone watch your bag and you wouldn't want to dance with some big old sack on your shoulder !

LOL - ah - the life of a NY-er ! LOL


----------



## KatieLoeb (Nov 4, 2005)

I've been carrying my Chanel "reporter's bag" for the last 5 months or so and I love it. Tons of pockets and lots of room in it. It's the very best fake money can buy and has fooled absolutely everyone. The day I go out and spend $3500 on a hangbag any one of you has permission to smack me so hard my head spins around. :icon_lol: I never change bags unless I'm really getting dressed up. I usually carry a bag for several months until I get bored or the season changes. I'm looking to maybe find something new for fall/winter, although I have a gorgeous green Brighton bag I might just switch back to instead of spending more money. :icon_neut

I'm a real fusspot about having a wallet that matches my handbag. Anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## Leony (Nov 4, 2005)

I usually switch two to three times a week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amethyst (Nov 4, 2005)

I don't own a Chanel - wish I did! But I'd settle for a really good fake Cambon bag anyday!:icon_chee


----------



## phoenix461 (Nov 4, 2005)

Well I am so guilty of "matching wallets w/bags". Yes, I am a Salvatore Ferragamo fan have a couple purses, totes and wallets (and even boots/shooes) to match. I won't mention the other designers' bags that I have. Yikes! I need therapy :icon_eek: .


----------



## Leony (Nov 4, 2005)

lol, Rosie!

hahah you sounds like my husband lol.

I told my husband to stop buying designer stuff, so he can spare the cash for me! HAHAHA.

Evil, I know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## phoenix461 (Nov 4, 2005)

Leony - I am pretty close to being a "Label Queen" :icon_eek: . Salvatore Ferragamo is one of my top designers. I just can't help myself LOL!


----------



## Leony (Nov 4, 2005)

Haha, you should meet Japanese label king here (hubby) lol

I only have one wallet from SF. Ferragamo is really great in quality too!

Eh, sorry for hijacking the thread ladies!


----------



## Marisol (Nov 5, 2005)

I change mine like 3 to 4 times a week. It really depends on what I am wearing that day. I have some cool &amp; funky purses that only go with certain outfits so I make sure I use them when I wear those outfits. I have about 30+ purses...


----------



## Nolee (Nov 5, 2005)

it actually depends on what im wearing,whether its the shoes or the outfit

but usualy i carry my big brown DKNY tote when i go to the uni bcz it has enough space to carry all of my books and stuff,and still look fancy ^^


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 8, 2005)

i dont really switch bags. i have intervals with my bags, i wear one for a few months, then i get tired of it and get a new one and wear that one and so on. i guess if i went somewhere fancy id take a smaller bag but that never happens so i cant tell ya.


----------



## ANN100 (Nov 24, 2006)

on week-ends i use a smaller one


----------



## han (Nov 24, 2006)

i switch every other week i try to buy bags that will go with almost everything


----------



## FeverDream (Nov 26, 2006)

Wow, I switch bags every 4 to 5....years. Since my mid-teens I was using a nasty fugly Steve Madden bag, and I refused to spend money on a new one, so last year my friend got me a Coach bag for my birthday, lol. It's bright fuschia, which interestingly enough doesn't clash with anything that I wear. It's like magic!! I'll probably use it until it falls apart, and by that time I'll be rich enough to buy my own coach bag!


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 26, 2006)

i use one for both.


----------



## magosienne (Nov 27, 2006)

i have a red Pucca bag, i use it when it doesn't clash

until last week i used a black bag but the strap has broken and i don't have a thread big and strong enough to repair it, and i if i wanted to buy a new one, it's out of stock :10:


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 27, 2006)

I change every week. I love my chanel bags too much to stop using them!!! I wish I could use them all at once.


----------



## mzmephime (Nov 28, 2006)

*It depends on my outfit(s)...I sometimes change 6 times a week and as little as 1-2 times. *


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 1, 2006)

I generally use the same purse for about a year... I used to get the cheaper bags from Target and Wal-Mart, so I was changing them out about every 3-4 mths. Now that I generally get Nine West, I get a new one once a year LOL!


----------



## Cheebs (Dec 10, 2006)

I change bags 2-3 times a week when I'm not in school. If I am in school, usually just 2 (my school bag for the week and a weekend bag).


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Dec 10, 2006)

I switch everday b/c I match my bag to my outfit. I cant stand it when you wear one group of colors and w/ some waaaayyy different bag it look cheezey.


----------



## pinkpeach (Jan 4, 2007)

I use a smaller purse for weekends. That way, I don't have to lug around my weekday purse that I use at work.


----------



## Lorann10 (Jan 13, 2007)

I change mine about 3 times a week, sometimes more. Depends on what I'm wearing. I may not always find something I like to wear when I go shopping but can always find a cute purse. A friend at work comes by my desk regularly just to see what purse I'm carrying that day.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 13, 2007)

I don't switch very often. Usually I just carry the same purse. When I'm in school, I carry a fairly large tote bag, so I can fit my books, pens, and calculator in. I only switch when I get bored with my purse. lol


----------



## SarahAnn (Feb 2, 2007)

Wow. I switch bags practically everyday. (I might carry around a bag for 2 days if I really love it... but that hasn't happened in a while.) If I'm going out or have a special meeting to attend, then I could end up switching bags 2 or 3 times in a day easily. Yesterday I had so much going on... I used 4 different bags. :icon_redf I really have a problem. LOL


----------



## Oh_no_not_this_ (Feb 4, 2007)

I only have one


----------

